# NOW ROSIE AND I NEED SWIM SUITS



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well, Now I am sure that the doctors told my husband that I am going to die. Yesterday he had a heater installed in the pool house. Next week, the gas company will run the gas lines and get it turned on. No he didn't do this for himself. He never gets in the pool--didn't when we were young. It is strictly for me.

We had a heater when we first put the pool in but when it broke about 10 years ago, we didn't replace it. I don't know how many times, I have said I wish we had a heater again; but it is just to expensive now and I am to old to enjoy the pool anyway. Guess I will have to get in it now whether I want to or not. And the real upside is that Rosie will get warm baths this spring in the pool.

Wonder where one gets a swim suit for a senior citizen?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> Well, Now I am sure that the doctors told my husband that I am going to die. Yesterday he had a heater installed in the pool house. Next week, the gas company will run the gas lines and get it turned on. No he didn't do this for himself. He never gets in the pool--didn't when we were young. It is strictly for me.
> 
> We had a heater when we first put the pool in but when it broke about 10 years ago, we didn't replace it. I don't know how many times, I have said I wish we had a heater again; but it is just to expensive now and I am to old to enjoy the pool anyway. Guess I will have to get in it now whether I want to or not. And the real upside is that Rosie will get warm baths this spring in the pool.
> 
> *Wonder where one gets a swim suit for a senior citizen*?


From another one. I'll send you one of mine. ound:


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Skip the swimsuit. Let it all hang out. The beauty of age is that it finally doesn't matter anymore and you can just do whatever the heck you want!!! Let the rest of the world sweat the small stuff - you don't have to. Enjoy the feeling of the warm water on your body and have a ball Lucille!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, Your post made me laugh. Maybe your Hubby has always meant to replace the heater and kept putting it off. Now he knows time stops for no one. Enjoy!!! I am sure your Hubby is not in the habit of wasting money, so he fully expects you to get as much use out of the pool heater as you can in the next 10 yrs and with modern technology that pool heater should exceed the number of years it lasted when you first got it. How old will your and the pool heater be in the next 30 yrs?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You're a riot, Lucile! I think your hubby knows that now that your heart is all fixed, he'd better give you some form of regular exercise or you'll be too much for him!:biggrin1:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> You're a riot, Lucile! I think your hubby knows that now that your heart is all fixed, he'd better give you some form of regular exercise or you'll be too much for him!:biggrin1:


 That was a good one Karenound:
Lucy that sounds so nice swimming Rose will have to chase you around the pool. FYI It is hard to find swim caps these days


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Sweet!!! I know where I'm coming to vacation this year!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I say----God gave you the best suit already Lucile! Your BIRTHDAY SUIT! If you find the neighbors with their noses pressed against your fence peeking in---just smile cause that means you are ONE HOT MAMA!!! :thumb:


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I agree with Julie....Swim suit, nothin doing, I suggest you get husband to plant big hedges around your back yard and just go have fun in your Birthday Suit. Swimming at night is also very nice, if you must get a bathing suit you can find some cute ones online but they are so confining. Keep a robe by the pool.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Susi I had my hair cut really short before surgery and I liked it so much had it done again. Now I don't have to do anything but towel dry and run my fingers through it--so no swim caps. 

Years ago we did the no swimsuit thing late at night. The six-foot fence takes care of the neighbors seeing in the back yard; but when DH got strangled on a drop of water and couldn't get his breath and I tried everything to calm him down and talk him through it. I knew he wasn't dying cause he was making a little wheezing sound. All he had to do was calm down and relax and the spasm in his throat would relax also. He wasn't having any of that though and thought for sure he was dying. I finally in exasperation told him that he better get his breath cause I wasn't dialing 911 and flaging down the ambulance in my birthday suit. Beelieve it or not, but that worked. he got his breath and started laughing.

Oh yes, in 30 years the heater will be 30 years old and I will be 96.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lucille you are too cute!  I say it that on some things it takes the men longer to realize that you are right, the key to this that I have found in marriage is to make me DH think that what I want is HIS idea (and then I praise it and him for being so very smart and insightful) When in fact, I planted the seeds (whisper it while they are sleeping!....ound: )

That's great, though. I don't ever get in the pool because its too cold

Kara


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh Lucile, it is sooooo gooood to have you back!! Rosie will be enjoying the pool I bet, right along with you.. I would not trust Geri for a senior bathing suit....it will be a bikini for sure!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Lucile, let us know when the pool party starts!!!:whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Actually--in all seriousness---look at LandsEnd.com Lucile. They have allot of cute suits you can buy as seperates for your own body type/shape (they suggest there and know) also how much coverage you want and it is for all ages. They are a really nice company and will not be there (this is on-line) trying to talk you into buying a thong back or something. ound:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

The biggest problem about the pool parties is I can't drink the margaritas--it is the coumidin. I am going to have to figure out how much one margarita thins out the blood and then how much avacado dip I would have to eat to off set the margarita so as not to mess up my coumidin levels. I have found out the amount of vitamin k that is in one avacado but can't find out about the liquor and its blood thining attributes. Any chemists or pharmacists out there?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Well don't know about all your meds etc.But do know there is no excuse for not getting in that pool,my Mum is 81 years young,and we can't keep her out the pool! She loves bobbing about in there,she can barely swim,but that doesn't matter,mind you no one is allowed to splash, as it might muck up her hair or mascara,and we have to keep the water temperature up good and high,but I am all in favour of that!So get searching on line for an incy wincy polka dot bikini!!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I don't think drinkin' at the pool party is a very good idea anyway, Lucile. Next thing ya know, we'd all be sneakin' outside the fence smokin'!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, Hopefully in the next 6 months those blood clots will have cleared and they will wean you off the blood thinners, or put you on a very low dose. The best thing you can do to make that happen is exercise, so swimming or even just kicking at the edge of the pool is a great start!


----------

